# My first grow room - from the ground up.



## mwooten102 (Mar 22, 2013)

Here are some pics











































it gets wired today.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 22, 2013)

Subbed!!!!!! Thanks for letting me know. 

Looking great man! I wish that I could build myself a little split room in the garage and ditch the tents.


----------



## *BUDS (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks good bro, now for lighting you will need 50 watts per sqft. Looks like about 6x6 so thats 36 x 50 =1800 watts of hid lighting.


----------



## botanistjjj (Mar 22, 2013)

Looks great man, wish i had a place that was mine that i could build on, have to keep the rented places clean


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought 3 1000 watt quantum balasts and 3 raptor knock off hoods. The flower room is just shy of 15'x8' and the veg room is 5'x8' I'm going to throw another raptor knock off in there and veg 1000 watt halide plus a 4' 8 bulb t-5 in the corner to put a mother or 2 under.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2013)

I like your set-up. Sounds a lot like mine.
Wait until you find a house with a basement, with an old chimney going from the basement thru the roof!

doublejj


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 22, 2013)

So jealous DJJ!!!!


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 22, 2013)

Gettin it right the first time...nice!


----------



## Usernamewastaken (Mar 22, 2013)

doublejj said:


> I like your set-up. Sounds a lot like mine.
> Wait until you find a house with a basement, with an old chimney going from the basement thru the roof!
> 
> doublejj


I have an old chimney stack next to my room. I was thinking of using it to exhaust so I cut a whole in it and it smelled funky! There was a lot of dust and stuff in there too. That made me concerned that there may be stuff inside the chimney stack hat I wouldn't want getting into my room... Maybe pests?

whatnare your thoughts on this?

do you have any kind of filter to make sure nothing travels into your room?

Thx


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 22, 2013)

Wow, those are nice looking plants JJ !


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2013)

This chinmey goes from the basement floor, up thru 2 floors & attic & 6' above the roof. The is so much draft up the chimney, I don't need an exhaust fan, it will suck your hair straight! I can't imagine much going upwind from the chinmey.

doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> Wow, those are nice looking plants JJ !


Thanks bro, if I can help you, let me know
I won't post any more pics in your thread. I just thought we had a lot in common.

doublejj


----------



## doublejj (Mar 22, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> So jealous DJJ!!!!


It wasn't by accident ABM. The day they passed prop215, I sold my house & moved into a rental, & started looking. We looked just about every other weekend for 1 & 1/2 years until we found this house with a full basement. Just start looking!

doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 22, 2013)

I got IBEW in there getting down, lol.












started insulating


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got the flower room all insulated and rocked up, tomorrow I'll knock out the veg room and spackle what I can. Maybe even put up the outside plywood if I've got time.


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2013)

Good stuff bro. Are you gonna run water into there?

Looks great

doublejj


----------



## yankeegreen (Mar 23, 2013)

One day at a time. You're getting there man!


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 23, 2013)

I've got a water line in but I need to connect it and I got in a rush so I'm gonna have to run it outside the wall rather than inside. I want to put an ro and resiviour outside the door to the veg room.


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## doublejj (Mar 25, 2013)

A++ job bro!


----------



## Sneakyleeg (Mar 25, 2013)

wow looks great ! nice finish work


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you Recamend I hang lights?


----------



## doublejj (Mar 26, 2013)

I do open bulb, no hood. Hang bulb from a chain.
Paint everything flat white, & let the room be the reflector. You can see them in the pic's I posted


----------



## adower (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice!! Super jealous.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow man. I would love to have a room that I could grow in like that. The tents are great and all but I want to step it up like you!


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 26, 2013)

Rocked and almost ready for paint. I put up my light hanger and hung a temp light so everything will be good until I get home. Disneyland here I come.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 26, 2013)

I have so many flavors right now. LOL


----------



## aTTicRaT (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Mar 27, 2013)

The temp setup in action, it'll be like this until I get home from Disneyland.


----------



## bazookajoe (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking real good MW. I gotta badass 20ish x 40ish "growers dream" basement divided into a few nice sections and would love to outfit it with gear.. but ...not in a med state(and doesn't look like that's gonna change anytime in the near future). But anywho man ur shits lookin great so far keep up the nice work and keep us posted!


----------



## doublejj (Mar 28, 2013)

Sounds like the house I bought bazooka, the year after Cali passed prop215 for mmj. I feel you!


----------



## bazookajoe (Mar 28, 2013)

Really it feels like such a waste havin all that prime space and not bein able to use it. I'm just renting but the landlords cool with a small setup and that's really all I need anyway. Planned on expanding a while back bc of a cpl good deals I ran into but they fell out from under me so I scrapped the idea. Ill be movin soon but if the laws do change I'm real tight with the LL so im sure I could make a deal to aquire a certain property of his with a familiar layout and spacious floorplan!! OH and plenty of juice ran to the right places


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 1, 2013)

What kind of paint should I use?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 1, 2013)

I use a flat white with mildew inhibitor added. Works very well & keeps mold from happening.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

primed, I got an outdoor semigloss I think it's behr or something >,< 

what is this additive JJ ?


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 2, 2013)

Behr has an Ultra White flat indoor paint that really works well. I've read in multiple places that flat white has better reflective properties than semi-gloss or gloss. Might want to switch it out if you haven't already applied it.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

yankeegreen said:


> Behr has an Ultra White flat indoor paint that really works well. I've read in multiple places that flat white has better reflective properties than semi-gloss or gloss. Might want to switch it out if you haven't already applied it.



Thanks for the input. The only reason I went with the semi was because I think it'll wipe down easier but that's just guesswork on my part.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

Flat white is best bro


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

Good?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, that's the stuff. Just ask them at the paint store for the little bottle of mildew inhibitor. They will shake it like color tint. It prevents mold from forming

P.S. Don't forget the floor


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

I was gonna lay lenolium.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

Get white!
You won't believe how much light you'll get reflected back!


----------



## Shawns (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm just finishing up rooms similar to yours and I got Stall Mats for the floor they're 4'x6' x 3/4" thick rubber mats they work really well specially for cement floors imo


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

Shawns said:


> I'm just finishing up rooms similar to yours and I got Stall Mats for the floor they're 4'x6' x 3/4" thick rubber mats they work really well specially for cement floors imo


Do they come in white?


----------



## Shawns (Apr 2, 2013)

No I don't think so


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

My stall mats are black rubber and I've never seen any other color.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

A friend gave me lenolium it's blue I'll take a picture and post it.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

That's why I just paint mine white


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2013)

Just read this. Great looking room and plants! Everything flat, bright white IMO.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> A friend gave me lenolium it's blue I'll take a picture and post it.


i would just paint the concrete white bro, save the blue leno for when you stop growing
good luck


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Subbed up, looking fantastic, great work.

Personally, Id get them up off of the concrete, plywood floor.. I also love using styrofoam panels on all surfaces (iv even laid them on the floor, but replaced a few times a year.) not only insulates but its nice and reflective too.
Just thought Id toss my two pennies on the current subject at hand. 

Along for the ride.

Peace


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'll sand the veg room tomorrow and then prime /paint it then final coat the both of them. How well will that paint work for the floor? 







My ballasts, should I buy digilux bulbs?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 2, 2013)

It will work good, you just have to re-paint maybe once a year, but it's worth it.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 3, 2013)

This door seemed so white before I painted ... I think I'm gonna buy that ultra white flat epoxy floor paint.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 3, 2013)

But first....


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice! Whiter than white lol


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 4, 2013)

I started hanging things today. I also acid washed the floor to help with the floor paint bond.

ballasts on a melamine backing



















I'll be painting the floor soon.


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 4, 2013)

Coming along nicely man. 

Have you considered mounting the ballasts outside the room? Maybe not an issue in your space, but I am always looking for ways to keep temps down....1/2* here 1/2* there....


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044DN7W2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1DXN92KCKEQV4
? are these the ones I should buy ?


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2013)

These are what I use bro, a combo MH/HPS bulb. Because I sometimes need to veg in that room. But they all work well. Those should work fine
Good luck things are looking A++

http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=1565

doublejj


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 4, 2013)

Those look pretty awesome! you think the hydro shops would be pushing them! I just bought the ones I liked before I saw yours . I can't wait for this to be done with this grow I've already got plants ready to flower as soon as I'm done >,<


----------



## doublejj (Apr 4, 2013)

Those will be fine bro
And after you get everything all white, you'll need to put on a pair of these!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 4, 2013)

^ yes glasses are a must! 
I dont think that carbon filter is going to cut it lol.

Those ballasts are looking mighty sexy up on the wall like!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was considering adding an inline carbon filter just before it ports out the roof. I also grow outdoor so it's gonna smell >,<. Also I'm gonna port out the roof on the backside of the house.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 5, 2013)

flower room is complete just need to paint the floor.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh and my exhaust fan is 750 cfm


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2013)

The first coat is down.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 6, 2013)

It's looking like a triple coat is required on the floor.


----------



## mrCRC420 (Apr 6, 2013)

Your ladies are going to be so happy that you put in all this effort for them; happy cultivating!!


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> It's looking like a triple coat is required on the floor.



why is that? Im sure 2 coats is A~okay.

keep it up!


----------



## doublejj (Apr 7, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> It's looking like a triple coat is required on the floor.


I'll bet you can already see the difference in briteness. Good job, it will all pay off!


----------



## silverlake (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome progress. I'd love to take it somewhere like this when medicinal use comes to my state. subscribed for sure.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 7, 2013)

This is so awesome. Subscribed.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 8, 2013)

Okay, today I bought another quantum ballast for my veg room and I also ordered 4 more 30 gallon smart pots for my outdoor. To help with the ventilation I bought an 8" dust shroom for cross room venting as well as a 8" inline phresh filter for my exhaust now all I need is an intake.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 8, 2013)

You do <3 being awesome, don't you?


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 8, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> Okay, today I bought another quantum ballast for my veg room and I also ordered 4 more 30 gallon smart pots for my outdoor. To help with the ventilation I bought an 8" dust shroom for cross room venting as well as a 8" inline phresh filter for my exhaust now all I need is an intake.



With enough negative pressure you wont need an intake fan, or at least thats how I run my lil boxes. 

All sounds good!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm getting there






all bulbed up






Now I've gotta say these bulbs are pretty sweet! I've seen HPS bulbs that are super red but these things have a ton of blue in them as well! when I fired them up and sat in there for a few minutes I came to the realization that I'm gonna need some eye protection its insanely bright in there! I should finish up with this project this week and start mixing soil for my out door.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2013)

Used digilux for a few years, still using them.... Have grown some baseball bats with em.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 9, 2013)

test runs.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 9, 2013)

Now you see why I suggested you paint the floor white! lol! hurts your eyes don't it!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 9, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Now you see why I suggested you paint the floor white! lol! hurts your eyes don't it!


yea it's incredibly bright. I bought some #5 burn glasses to wear when the lights are on. I should fill these rooms tomorrow night if I work fast.


----------



## bazookajoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Now that's progress!! Lookin like a million bux brother! What's ur plan to filler up? I remember the previous temp.setup pix of the SOG but u keep mentioning goin outdoors.. What's ur soil mix? Maybe I missed this info somewhere.. apologies if so.


----------



## michigan q (Apr 9, 2013)

man i just got started on growin when i finally do get to that picture ill have a smile on my face you can see from the moon.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/631709-2013-outdoor-central-cali.html - this years outdoor thread. the previous years threads are in my sig. 

my soil mix is roots organic mixed pearlite, vermiculite, cow manure, worm castings and mykos spores and some sandy loam. 

I'm gonna fill the room tomorrow with a bunch of stuff from my neighbor, it'll save me 2 months and we're just gonna split the haul. its gonna be stuff like... blueberry, red diesel, fire OG, Agent orange and some other stuff.


----------



## bazookajoe (Apr 10, 2013)

That sounds like a plan! I skimmed thru ur sig links and it sounds and looks like uve done pretty good outside! Hopefully ull have the same success indoors.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 10, 2013)

The flower room is basically done I'm waiting on a seal for the bottom of the door and a 8" pleated heap filter for the rooms intake. The veg room needs a wall fan mounted and a shelf for a clone tray and I'll call it done. 

The outside of the room is pretty close to done and insulation is basically done so the only important thing on the agenda is to tie everything into my inline filter and port it out the roof.




































And she's full.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 11, 2013)

current state of the exterior and some supplies 


during lights out with a green bulb to work with 


and a bonus shot


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 12, 2013)

So freshs, so clean... What a pleasure to look at  shes gonna do well for you!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 13, 2013)

It gets hot as balls in there! I'm cutting the roof tomorrow and putting in a vent for this room and an oversized roof turbine for the rest of the garage. Hopefully all will be well.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 13, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> It gets hot as balls in there! I'm cutting the roof tomorrow and putting in a vent for this room and an oversized roof turbine for the rest of the garage. Hopefully all will be well.


What are you using to cool your hoods? 10"? I could imagine how hot 3kw would get in the garage, you gotta super cool those hoods. I think I saw Mellokitty building a ventilated cab for her digi ballasts inside the grow room under plexiglass. Probably overkill for 3kw ballasts though, lol.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 14, 2013)

All ducted


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of adding a fan right before the inline filter.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

Certainly couldn't hurt to add one before or after the filter, before would help muffle sound. I'd test the air pressure coming out of the exhaust with your hand, see how she's flowin'.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think i'm going to add one I think I'm getting back flow.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 15, 2013)

veg room over filled.


----------



## bazookajoe (Apr 15, 2013)

Is that ur outdoor batch?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 16, 2013)

Yea 32 of them the other 24 will be indoor.


----------



## bazookajoe (Apr 16, 2013)

One helluva plan man... u gonna start a new thread for the indoor grow or just keep this one rockin??


----------



## adower (Apr 16, 2013)

Is that an AC you have in there? It's not able to cool the 3k watts?


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 16, 2013)

adower said:


> Is that an AC you have in there? It's not able to cool the 3k watts?


yea its a Sharp 10k btu and its putting out heat after a bit and the cold cant over come it.. its cooler in there without it on. and I added a valuline 4" today. I'm kind of at a loss at this point... the veg room that draws off this one is completely cool even with the 1k watter going in there.


----------



## adower (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe you need more BTU? I thought I read somewhere you need 3500 btu per 1k. If you make it to the bbq on sat I wanted to ask you some ?'s about your room.

Do you think a mini split would work better?


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 19, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> yea its a Sharp 10k btu and its putting out heat after a bit and the cold cant over come it.. its cooler in there without it on. and I added a valuline 4" today. I'm kind of at a loss at this point... the veg room that draws off this one is completely cool even with the 1k watter going in there.


Sounds like a filter issue? And what is the air temp it's intaking? If you have that thing running at night, and it gets down near freezing, it starts getting super wacky. Do you have your intakes low? I know you have your exhaust high.... scratching my head a bit here too.


----------



## thunderrod (Apr 20, 2013)

56 plants, is 60 the limit when you are a commercial legal grow? Does it matter indoors or out? Seems to me you can get a better yield out doors. With that number, if you did it right, but alas no perpetual grow like you are creating...


----------



## Forest831 (Apr 24, 2013)

Awesome everything!


----------



## urabus2005 (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesom setup, good luck cooling the flower room!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 26, 2013)

I tore apart the ac and cleaned everything












this made a huge difference. I also put speed controls on my exhaust fans and now the ac is doing a muchhhhh better job.


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 27, 2013)

That a/c is the small white one u had ? 
Nice set up btw , im having a hard time configuring my exhaust system right now ... here's a pic of the set up if u got any ideas View attachment 2633209


I'm scared once i add 2nd 8x8 tent there's going to be to much flow for the main exhaust box to handle and will get leaks (backdraft)


----------



## urabus2005 (Apr 27, 2013)

Grow4tho187 said:


> That a/c is the small white one u had ?
> Nice set up btw , im having a hard time configuring my exhaust system right now ... here's a pic of the set up if u got any ideas View attachment 2633209
> 
> 
> I'm scared once i add 2nd 8x8 tent there's going to be to much flow for the main exhaust box to handle and will get leaks (backdraft)



hey grow, what did u make that picture with?


----------



## chesterb40 (Apr 27, 2013)

i dont actually know what a venting box is but, as soon as the 8 inch fans push air into there it looses all its oomph you could call it, maybe if you made it all stream lined it may make it easier on the fans and have a higher air flow. just a thought.

looks like a sweet setup, both of you


so, so jealous, hope the rooms give you many high grade harvests


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 27, 2013)

urabus2005 said:


> hey grow, what did u make that picture with?



Use windows 7 paint programe , you can find it in start/tools/paint


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 28, 2013)

You should instal your air conditioner other side of the room , your going to have less hot exhaust ducting in your room so less heat . RIght now the cold air is being sucked up the filter right away


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 28, 2013)

It stays plenty cool during the day but when the lights kick on it gets Fucking hot but since I run at night I crack the door and its all good.

my buddy does hvac and its looking like he can get me a mini split at cost and install it for me so ill probably be going that route.


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 29, 2013)

If u can get a mini split , problem solved


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 29, 2013)

omg yes minisplit ftw. I was going to suggest a mini split a while back.

Looking good, still subbed, keep it up!


----------



## Grow4tho187 (Apr 29, 2013)

Let me ask you , how much do you get per light with that size of a room ? I run 4x1ks in 8x8


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2013)

Dunno it's my first run but I've had several people come through and say they are looking to be 3-4 ounces per plant.


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 29, 2013)

An updated pic


----------



## adower (Apr 30, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> It stays plenty cool during the day but when the lights kick on it gets Fucking hot but since I run at night I crack the door and its all good.
> 
> my buddy does hvac and its looking like he can get me a mini split at cost and install it for me so ill probably be going that route.


You should take a little time getting your canopy right and I bet you would yield even more!


----------



## mwooten102 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea these were overflow from my neighbor so I had no real control, my veg is looking nice though.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 30, 2013)

I've always dreamed of a mini split ac. I've got _grower's envy!_


----------



## mwooten102 (May 5, 2013)

Mini split is officially a go and will be installed next sat.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 11, 2013)

12k Btu Mitsubishi mini split for only 652$


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

WTFFFFF???? Hook it up!!


----------



## mwooten102 (May 11, 2013)

The unit was 500 and the line kit was 102. My buddy got it wholesale from his company and is driving in from sanfrancisco to install it right now.


----------



## Jozikins (May 11, 2013)

Damn dude, I'm fucking jealous. I'm glad I made friends with somebody going to school for hvac the other day.


----------



## whodatnation (May 11, 2013)

Kick ass on the mini! Sweeeet.


----------



## mwooten102 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Jozikins (May 12, 2013)

I'd rep again if I could.


----------



## bigtime2010 (May 14, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## whodatnation (May 16, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I'd rep again if I could.



Me too


----------



## mwooten102 (May 30, 2013)

Okay, I finally got everything running properly and now in the mid day heat with all the lights running the room stays 80* I'm sure once I swap it back to running 7pm - 7am again it should be able to produce all summer long with no issues at all.
I'll post pictures after I finish this round of indoor and remove the old ac.


----------



## ginnzy (May 31, 2013)

Wow, your first room(s) are EXACTLY like the first setup I ran in this house 14 years ago! I mean, I would have thought those pics came from my basement! You should do well! (I did!).... Ive moved on to a couple place's since then, but it brings back memories! Good luck!



mwooten102 said:


> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daniel987 (May 31, 2013)

Nice setup, this is pretty much what i want to build when the time comes. Rite now i am using one room for veg/flower...and its to hot in the summer. Might get a mini split A/C unit.


----------



## whodatnation (May 31, 2013)

Hey wooten you stuck in the jungle?! Hows it going?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 2, 2013)

Everything is running nice now it goes from 74 with lights out to 82 with the lights on. I harvested 11 plants last night. I've got to remove the ducting, patch the exhaust hole and do a final coat of paint and then I'll put my first round through. 12 sour d 12 platinum bubba.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 16, 2013)

The payoff - blueberry


----------



## angryblackman (Jun 16, 2013)

hehe.. Sticky fingers.


----------



## whodatnation (Jun 16, 2013)

You should get checked out... Your growing trichs from your skin  " Warning: Stay away from stoners"


Looks right tasty bro. Room shot? <<< doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 16, 2013)

angryblackman said:


> hehe.. Sticky fingers.


full-melt-fingers


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 16, 2013)

Veg room refill


----------



## SupaM (Jun 17, 2013)

Helluva set up boss! Sticking around to see how she does ATB!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a few updated pictures

Platinum bubba






chem4 x og






sour diesel


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome set-up MW
How old are those bubbas, They are gonna be monsters!!!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 24, 2013)

Couple of months, I meant to post this in my outdoor thread... 
This is what I was gonna post here


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 24, 2013)

How many tahoes do u have, i see that one has a 3pt node, are they all like that?


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 24, 2013)

I only have 1 and I just got her yesterday. It's going to be a mother.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 24, 2013)

Tahoe, mad jelly bro, mad jelly. I don't even know why I come to your thread anymore, all you do is make me jealous like a mother fucker! Lol. Gaht dayumn I want a legit Tahoe OG cut. I was so mad In the desert yesterday when a new dispensary owner accidentally sold someone a Tahoe cut for 20 bucks. Here is the kicker, it wasn't his clone to sell, someone is pissed at that guy. But this is the reason you don't go running around your own dispensary with cocaine all over your face!


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 25, 2013)

I've got 2 flowering in my other room now and the nugs are redicilously large for the stem size. My neighbor saw them at a place in San Jose and grabbed me this cut to mother out. I'm hoping this cut is the same as the one I'm flowering now.


----------



## Jozikins (Jun 25, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> I've got 2 flowering in my other room now and the nugs are redicilously large for the stem size. My neighbor saw them at a place in San Jose and grabbed me this cut to mother out. I'm hoping this cut is the same as the one I'm flowering now.


I hear tahoe has small nugs, but I've never done it myself. So either you're an awesome grower or it's a recreation, I'd call it a 50/50 
I made some wax out of some Tahoe OG trim a few weeks back, trying like mad to trade for that cut, that wax turned out awesome. I hope you got the real deal right there man, wish I had some badass neighbors like that. Once again, making me jealous woot.


----------



## mwooten102 (Jun 25, 2013)

http://elementalwellnesscenter.com/
Is where the Tahoe og cut came from


----------



## fir3dragon (Jun 25, 2013)

mwooten102 said:


> http://elementalwellnesscenter.com/
> Is where the Tahoe og cut came from


I totally wish I could buy clones legit from a shop where I live


----------



## Maphyr (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome. Looking real good man.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 25, 2013)

fir3dragon said:


> I totally wish I could buy clones legit from a shop where I live


Dude im jealous of everyone that has access to a dispensary, all i want are clones, they jus make things so much more simple.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jun 26, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Dude im jealous of everyone that has access to a dispensary, all i want are clones, they jus make things so much more simple.



Me too man... LEGALIZE IT!!!!!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Aug 9, 2013)

Making the hydroponic conversion


----------



## Jozikins (Aug 9, 2013)

Hell yeah, max that room!


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2013)

1 week into Veg


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 26, 2013)

Sexy......


How did the outdoor turn out?


----------



## mwooten102 (Sep 26, 2013)

Still going I wont pull until mid october if I can help it. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2013)

Hell yeah dude. Clean and legit!


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 10, 2013)

I started misting the plants everything after lights out and every other day foliar feeding... so its Water soak, Nitrozime, water, My grow minerals , water, hygrozyme. 

I'm Keeping the PH between 6.0 and 6.3 and using the AN 3 part Jungle juice.


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## whodatnation (Oct 31, 2013)

Awesome bro. Started flower yet?


----------



## mwooten102 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope maybe another week and I'll move them and then give them a week to adjust. Then flip them. I'm gonna put them in soil for flower. What do toy think? 15 or 20g pots?


----------



## Jozikins (Nov 1, 2013)

15 gallon pots should be able to provide plenty of room, if you go 20 you might be waiting a while in between watering.


----------



## whodatnation (Nov 1, 2013)

Im wondering how well they will handle the transition? Iv never done it before, never really seen anyone do it either. 15gal should be fine.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've done it before outdoor and they took it nice, they ended up being 2p plus pants. I've got roots shooting out of all 6 sides of the cube so I think these'll hook in pretty quick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## pacificarage (Nov 10, 2013)

I love a nice clean grow. Great job, Mwooten!


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 10, 2013)

thanks. I'm about to move them into the other room now.







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Nov 11, 2013)

Holy shit Woot! Those look amazing!


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Im wondering how well they will handle the transition? Iv never done it before, never really seen anyone do it either. 15gal should be fine.


I transitioned them into the soil night before last and they showed no signs of stress at all.

Now when I water the cube should keep track of the bulk and help me keep my bytes where I need them. I'm thinking this is going to work out fairly well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ii dP ii (Nov 12, 2013)

incredible grow man. huge thumbs up from one jealous motherfucker!


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 12, 2013)

looking very nice I'm impressed.


----------



## BCJohn (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow!! F#*%king fantastic!!


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks guys. I swear you can see the growth daily now, I expect to see a huge change this week before I flip the switch.


----------



## mwooten102 (Nov 15, 2013)

So the room is holding between 73 and 77 degrees though I'm not sure what temp its getting down to when it's lights out and it's not getting over 50 percent humidity. I'm thinking the flower room is gonna work nice Especially once I flip out and start running from 7pm to 7 a.m.

In so damned excited lol. You guys got any advice or tips for flower? 

I'm running an jungle juice and will be using open seasme, beasty blooms, cha ching and Epsom salt maybe even some molasses.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 15, 2013)

Go ahead and stake them early as possible for less root disturbance. Are you planning on mixing the Epsom salt into the soil? ATB!


----------

